
Pushing for diversity in the world of early stage startups - ibrahimcissefr
https://twitter.com/WelcomeAboardHQ/status/1281373022142652417
======
ibrahimcissefr
We just launched our video series where we share the stories of amazing
entrepreneurs pushing for diversity in tech.

In my day to day life, I am consulting for many seed and series a startups in
SV and I have to say that early stage startups are not diverse at all, how can
we make this better ?

